# Blue Engine Coolant?



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My new to me MX150 arrived last night. First thing I checked was the antifreeze concentration. According to my simple specific gravity tester it was only good down to +20F, so I opted to drain it. It is a blue colored fluid, smells like ethylene glycol. Tractor is most likely from Europe. Anybody know anything about blue coolant?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Blue is a special formula used in Europe, I would flush it all out and replace it with with whatever use commonly use in your other tractors.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on the new iron Clash....


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

The previous owner may have replaced the original coolant with a propylene glycol product like. Engine Ice. Propylene glycol is used in many high performance water cooled motorcycle engines since it runs cooler and lubricates better. It also is biodegradable and yes, costs more than regular antifreeze. Good stuff.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Fleetguard complete anti-freeze which is sold by NH and I would think Case is blue. If it came from Europe, who knows.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

My NH TD95D was blue when it was new.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

mike10 said:


> Fleetguard complete anti-freeze which is sold by NH and I would think Case is blue. If it came from Europe, who knows.


Wouldn't happen to be called CNH XHD? I have a feeling all the maintenance items on this tractor came from the CNH house.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Not sure what Case calls theirs, but they have the same thing as NH I believe. You can either get concentrate like regular anti-freeze or premixed which comes mixed 50 50 with distilled water and has the anti cavitation conditioner already in the mixture.


----------

